# Help with a name!



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Okay guys put on your thinking caps. I am looking for a name for my new boy!!
Here is his pic again to help.
















THanks!!!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awwww....I love him!!!

Only boy name I like ATM is Wyatt. Dont know why....I just really like it


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Hershey Because he is such a chocolate sweetie


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Landon goes cute with Leila.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Fozzy !


----------



## Marvelous (Jan 11, 2011)

He looks like a Chip to me


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

How about Ozzie or Jack. You can name him Brown Nose and call him Brownie. He is really, really cute. What a face.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Marvelous said:


> He looks like a Chip to me


Hey, that's my boy's name! 

I like Xander, Zachary, Cal, Teague/Teek, Theo, and Kelby. He's a little cutie!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

What a little darling!!! :3
how about Chocco or Luna


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

He looks like a Mr. Buster, or teacaboo, not sure how you spell that.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you're sticking with an L theme, i'm partial to Leo.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Hersey, Cadbury, Dale (from Chip and Dale...Chip has the brown nose and Dale has the reddish one), Guinness, Harley, Fenway, Finley...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

He is really really cute>>>I would name him Snickers.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oooooh he is too cute. Looks very much like Yogi's full brother, who I would call Boo Boo if I was allowed to have him 

I also like Marvin, don't know why. Or Cocoa or Cacao after the chocolate theme. 

If you follow the L theme I like Leo too, but would extend it to Leonard, also don't mind Lionel.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

you know what i like!!!
leon, lucas or jackson


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, he's gorgeous. Just get a load of that cute little nose. How about Prince William?
Jeanette


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, I agree LEO goes nice with Leila. Little Leo.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

he is so adorable first name when i lookedat him was Tobias Toby for short  i also like mocca , Elliot , Lainy , Illy , Arliee and Braxton


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Lots of good ones guys  Keep it up!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ok we are really liking Finnegan and calling him Finn.  But Oliver is also a strong contender. Bella I really like the toby suggestion. he does look like one. 
what to do what to do.....


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I love the name Finnegan and calling him Finn


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I would call him Liam


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Finn is AWESOME, LOL.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Hammett

Sebastian/Bastien

Dexter

Zack


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Toby has my vote


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love finnagin its a beautiful name for a pretty baby boy hes really cute


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

yes finn is a nice name


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

OMG what a cute baby. Like Finn for a name too.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Okay it is decided!!! FINNEGAN IT IS!!!!  :hello1:
Thanks everyone and especially Tracy


----------

